# Distributor rebuild



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I just got my distributor back from Everyday Performance out of Granby CT, it was








completely rebuilt with a performance curve, looks great, I highly recommend them, it'll be Spring before I can install.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice ....!!
for your 68 Bird ???
1111449 ??? 
how was the turn around time ??
did you get any information back with timing specs ??


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Looks purdy now Duff😁


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> Nice ....!!
> for your 68 Bird ???
> 1111449 ???
> how was the turn around time ??
> did you get any information back with timing specs ??


Yes, for the 400 HO bird, but I sent in a big car core, didn't want to risk something happening to the original, I'll keep the original with the car. Turn a round was less than 2 Weeks, it would've been less, I had a delay due to my card getting hacked, had to set up a new one, then had a glitch with PayPal. I did get a timing card and hex key, in case I want to change the specs. The card reads: 
10 degrees @ 1100 rpm
13 @ 2000RPM
14 @ 2500
20 @ 2750
24 @ 3000 (limit) total WOT 34 -36, vacuum advance 11 degrees. The owner Ken, is a very friendly and knowledgeable guy, EZ to work with, highly recommend his services. The rebuild was $300 and $25 for UPS.


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

I had mine rebuilt too with the same results.. Great services he offers!


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

sameold01 said:


> I had mine rebuilt too with the same results.. Great services he offers!


 I know it's not a GTO, but here's the car that gets the distributor, 68 400 HO, 4 speed, disc brakes, good car, but has some issues I'm trying to get sorted. Right now, I'm on the fence about keeping it, I'm sure that'll change once I get to drive the hell out of it.


----------

